# Blueberry Melomel



## Wade E (May 23, 2010)

Started this today with 1 gallon of Goldenrod honey and 2 cans of Vintners Harvest Blueberry base. Starting sg was 1.098 and am using 2 packets of Cotes Des Blanc.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (May 23, 2010)

nice. this sounds great and i'm sure it's one that will age to be even better (thinking 3+ years). mead is one of the wines on my list of, "need to make" wines. the vintner's harvest brand seems pretty good from what i've used (cranberry, blackberry, elderberry, raspberry, merlot and black currant-IIRC). 

from the mead i've had, it seems to be a good wine to mix with other varieties, too.


----------



## Wade E (May 23, 2010)

ve made something like this already but using frozen fruit and some Weyman's wild blueberry juice so we'll see how this one does against it.


----------



## petes (May 26, 2010)

Have a citrus based melomel started at 1094, finished at 1000. October 2008 to April 2010. 
Nothing wrong, no off tastes but not what I wanted.
Tossed some frozen blueberries at it with a generic blueberry base, started at 1022, now down to 1002.
Visually great, preliminary taste very pleasing.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## fatbloke (May 27, 2010)

If you're using red fruit I don't follow why you haven't used a yeast that will benefit the fruit Wade ?

Cotes des Blanc is "white" yeast isn't it ? I'd have gone for either K1V-1116 or even RC212 (or equivalents) due to how they retain colour and fruit flavour etc......

regards

fatbloke


----------



## Wade E (May 27, 2010)

I fing Cotes Des Black brings out the honey and the fruit better myself although my second yeast of choice would have been Pastuer Red.


----------



## pwrose (May 27, 2010)

I will be getting 1 gallon of blueberry honey this weekend and most likely will also get blueberries. Can you post the recipe that you used when you used the fruit. Just to make clear the blueberry honey, it was honey made from the blueberry pollination from the blueberry bushes. I told someone the other day that we were going to have blueberry honey and they though it was made with blueberries and not from blueberry bushes. So that is why I wanted to clear that up before someone asked, lol.


----------



## Wade E (May 27, 2010)

It is in the recipe section but it isnt purely fruit as the berries werent in season at the time so I used frozen and some Wymans wild blueberry juice in addition. It did come out real nice though.


----------

